# Roadmaster Discoverer



## jbenini (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## jbenini (Jun 7, 2022)

Took waaaayyy too long to get around to doing this, but finally got everything back together and rideable. Smooth and quiet, just a few details to take care of now and it can be used again!


----------



## Oilit (Jun 7, 2022)

jbenini said:


> View attachment 1641640View attachment 1641641View attachment 1641642



Nice job! Is the fender ornament original? A lot of times those are missing. And isn't the support for the rear rack supposed to be farther back?


----------



## jbenini (Jun 7, 2022)

The fender ornament is a reproduction; I'll check on the rack support location, I might have it incorrectly placed!


----------



## Oilit (Jun 8, 2022)

Here's the page out of the 1964 catalog. AMF didn't always go strictly by the catalog, but yours looks very close.


----------



## catfish (Jun 8, 2022)

Very nice. I've never seen this model before.


----------



## Gully (Jun 8, 2022)

Nice job!!!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 8, 2022)

Midddleweights are cool!  Where did you find the reproduction fender rocket?


----------



## Oilit (Jun 8, 2022)

It must be a rule of nature. You don't see this model very often, but as soon as somebody posts one, then another pops up.









						Sold - ONE OWNER AMF ROADMASTER DISCOVERER BICYCLE | Archive (sold)
					

EXCELLENT ORIGINAL CONDITION - I obtained this from a co-worker. It was still in his parents attic when he was selling their home. It was used only a few years to deliver newspapers.  It was well cared for, then stored in the attic since the late 1960's. The tires were not usable, so I did put...




					thecabe.com


----------



## jbenini (Jun 8, 2022)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Midddleweights are cool!  Where did you find the reproduction fender rocket?



I got it from a fellow member Shawn Mathiesen, he also made a new headlight lens and shell for the project!


----------



## jbenini (Jun 8, 2022)

Gully said:


> Nice job!!!



Thanks!


----------

